# Relaxed Ladies who wear their hair out daily...



## sunnieb (Apr 24, 2011)

...or almost daily.  I would like to know a few things from the relaxed ladies who wear their hair out most of the time:

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
How's your length retention?
How often do you use heat?
Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?

Feel free to add any other info.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mische (Apr 24, 2011)

I probably wear my hair out 5 out of 7 days of the week. I just prefer my hair down. I'm not happy in buns and other styles that  hide my length, and I'm on this journey to enjoy my hair every step of  the way.

When I'm getting closer to wash day I'm more inclined to throw it up in a claw clip. My length retention is on point if I do say so myself.  I relax every 12 weeks (just did this past Friday) and notice a considerable difference in length with each relaxer. I moisturize and seal my hair twice a day and only use direct heat after a fresh relaxer. After that I just airdry in braids after each wash. I'd definitely point to airdrying as an important key to my retention despite wearing my hair out all the time. HTH!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Apr 24, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ...or almost daily.  I would like to know a few things from the relaxed ladies who wear their hair out most of the time:
> 
> How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
> How's your length retention?
> ...



I wear my hair out for one entire week, then I protective style the following week.
Im currently BSL and I retain length pretty well by doing a search and destroy method often and being consistent with my regimen
I use heat (blow drying and flat ironing) every 2 weeks, on wash days, after deep conditioning, applying my leave in and heat protectant
I only moisturize and seal on protective style week..lately Ive just been moisturizing during that week..
Sent from my Sprint HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ElegantElephant (Apr 24, 2011)

Great questions OP! I'm very interested in the respones.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 24, 2011)

*How many days a week do you wear your hair out?* 5-7 days a week, depending on how much I have to go out.

*How's your length retention?* Great, better than when I was moisturizing my hair with 50-11 products!  I hate buns and ponytails. 

*How often do you use heat?* Trick question. Before, every wash day I'd use a blow drier with a comb attachment. That technique gave me super straight hair that did not need a flat-iron. If I flat-ironed my hair after, it would just be overly straight and limp so I never bothered to anymore. Anyway, my retention was great. Now I've decided to see if I can save more length if I air-dry and my hair air-dries pretty much the same way but with a tad more volume since the comb attachment helped to glide my hair into a super straight style. I don't know if I'm retaining more now or before but air-drying saves time since I'm LAZY. 

*Do you moisturized and seal your ends daily?* Nope, I don't apply products after the washing and conditioning stage. I rely on good conditioners to pretty much keep my hair smooth and intact, this helps my hair from snagging which helps not to give me breakage. Right now, I'm co-washing to use up my products and possibly provide my hair with more moisture but I'm on the fence about how I feel about it. Most likely, if I'm still unsure about co-washing, after I use my products I'll go back to just shampoo and conditioner since my old method was just fine.

*Extra information?* At home I try to keep my hair up and under a net to protect it. I don't like my hair down at home, it's unnecessary if I have to clean and it keeps me hot.  When I shampoo and condition my hair only, I do it every 7-10 days. With co-washing now to finish my stash, I try to do it every 3-4 days. 

*Edit for more information  *: My hair isn't invincible, it does break but nothing drastic and major to cause me to have negative progress. I owe my hair's resistance to conditioners to keep it snag-free, moisture/protein balancing, stretching relaxers, and protecting it before sleeping. If I were to help a newbie with haircare, I would not advise them to do what I'm doing.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 24, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out? *Depends on how the weather is, how my hair looks, etc. I pin curl nightly and try to wear it out every day, but it doesn't always work out well. That's why I chose 5-6 days.*

How's your length retention? *So far so good. I've only been wearing my hair out a lot for the last six months. I haven't seen any negative effects.*

How often do you use heat? *Once every three weeks on wash day.*

Do you moisturized and seal your ends daily? *Pretty much. I may miss one day a week or so.*

*SN: I'm also texlaxed. I never relax bone straight, but I straighten my hair EVERY wash day, which is once every three weeks, if not all of my hair, then I at least straighten the roots.*


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 24, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
i wear my hair out 5 days of the week 
How's your length retention?
Its great, I got my hair cut 3months ago from MBL to just above MbL and now my hair is already back to MBL,about to hit WL
How often do you use heat?
I dont use heat too often i only straighten my hair when i have the urge to or when im going to a special or formal event. I wear braidouts 90% of the time
Do you moisturized and seal your ends daily?
yes,but im looking for a new moisturizer because it seems like my hawaiin silky 14 in 1 has stopped working for me


----------



## alive (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not relaxed, but I'm really curious to see more responses. Seems like a lot of ladies are opting to wear their hair out and enjoy the journey


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 25, 2011)

HOW MANY DAYS DO YOU WEAR YOU HAIR OUT?i only wear it out (straight) in the fall and winter but when i do I get about 5 days leaving it loose and then 2 days in a pony tail. 

HOW'S YOUR LENGTH RETENTION?
It's been great. Texlaxing instead of relaxing bone stright has made a tremendous difference on the strength of my hair. ( i transitioned,big chooped, and then texlaxed months later). The length of my hair is currently just past WL.

HOW OFTEN DO YOU USE HEAT?
I typically use a blowdryer and flat iron once a week but sometimes Ill wait 2 weeks and just do buns and pony tails the 2nd week

DO YOU MOISTURIZE OR SEAL YOUR ENDS?
The only thing I do is leave the ends coated with conditioner before drying it. I don't seal or add any oils. In the spring/summer I use more oils/leave in conditioners because you can't tell it's in while it's curly. For this reason my hair is at it's BEST when i first start straightening it in the fall again.

ETA: i clicked 3-4 days on accident. Sorry!


----------



## thebelleofelle (Apr 25, 2011)

SUB. great question OB. I love wearing my hair down and for some reason everyone has yelled at me to put it up if I want retention. This is great to find out ways to be able to keep my SL hair down and still be able to get to APL in the next few months.

Any ladies have any advice on protecting the ends when they rub up against your clothes and cause breakage? I'm asking bcuz I hear thats how one is unable to retain length bcuz of the ends touch the clothes.

THANKS


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting thread !  I'm not relaxed, but I have a question for you guys.  I noticed that, for most of you who volunteered the information, that you're past SL already.  Did you leave your hair out prior to making APL, MBL, BSL, etc., or not until after you'd reached those lengths?  I ask just because it seems like getting past SL is the hardest part. Just curious, and lovely hair all!


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 25, 2011)

I wear my hair out 6-7 days a week.  My retention is great, my hair had flourished.  I wear it down in pin curls to protect my ends.  I am currently almost APL from SL in 5 months.  Protien and DC does wonders.  I think my forehead looks weird with my hair up.

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 25, 2011)

I just went from natural to relaxed again, but even before I wore my hair out just about everyday. I went to clips and buns and whatnot as I got into a longer stretch. My hair is only NL now, so I'm wearing it out everyday.

My length retention was on par with my growth rate. 

I use heat monthly or twice a month.

I do not moisturize and seal my hair daily. I don't need to. The less product I add to my hair during the week, the fresher my style stays. I simply pincurl and tie on a scarf.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2011)

Kinda OT: Prior to LHCF, I was wearing my hair out daily. Never moisturized/sealed and retained decently. My hair back then varied from SL to slightly above APL. My retention is slightly better with protective styling. I say slightly because I don't feel that I had a major problem with retention/growth before LHCF. Now that I'm a part of LHCF, I think in some ways I caused personal setbacks and did more harm than good with trying things I would have never considered prior to LHCF. Overall, I prefer protective styling as it gets my hair out of my face and out the way when I'm at work. On the weekend, I occasionally wear it down.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't wear my hair out every day (but plan to start soon).  I did wear it out all day yesterday (blow dried and flat ironed).  I steamed the night before and I swear my hair has never stayed this moisturized all day when out like it did yesterday....I now swear by steamers especially for the moisture retention.  (I was able to see the difference as I didn't get the very back of my head under the steamer and the feel of the hair there is very different from the rest).


----------



## wannabelong (Apr 25, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out? 5-6 days a week.  
How's your length retention?  My length retention is pretty good.  I see progress each time I relax.
How often do you use heat? I flat iron my hair once every 6-8 weeks.
Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily? Yes, I moisturize and seal every night before tying my hair up in a satin scarf/bonnet.

I did not start wearing my hair out until I got past shoulder length.


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> Interesting thread ! I'm not relaxed, but I have a question for you guys. I noticed that, for most of you who volunteered the information, that you're past SL already. Did you leave your hair out prior to making APL, MBL, BSL, etc., or not until after you'd reached those lengths? I ask just because it seems like getting past SL is the hardest part. Just curious, and lovely hair all!


 

I did. When i started trying to revive my hair and started my transition to natural I was neck length. I had the same exact routine except I wore a hair piece over a bun in the summer because it was too short and only 1/4 natural so it looked a mess. 

I actually straightened it MORE though since it took so little time.
Now I just get lazy because it takes me 4 hrs to do.

BEFORE my lhcf days I relaxed it with super strength relaxer every 4 weeks and straightened it every week all yr long and the longest I could get it was apl.

ETA: my hair does better when lose.  Too many ponytails & buns tend to give me more breakage.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> Interesting thread !  I'm not relaxed, but I have a question for you guys.  I noticed that, for most of you who volunteered the information, that you're past SL already.  Did you leave your hair out prior to making APL, MBL, BSL, etc., or not until after you'd reached those lengths?  I ask just because it seems like getting past SL is the hardest part. Just curious, and lovely hair all!



Good question, because I was a protective styler until I hit APL. From then on is when I decided to change my regimen because I wanted to enjoy the length I had gained.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Apr 25, 2011)

uh hu, I said before that once I get to APL I am wearing my hair out whenever I feel like it which will be often. I see that it does not cause length retention to slow down. Any women I have seen in real life with hair APL or longer does not keep their hair hidden in a bun (not that theres anything wrong with that, I just plan on enjoying my hair).

I cant wait to be like you ladies


----------



## DritaDavanzo (Apr 25, 2011)

I wear my hair out 80% of the time and protective style a day or 2 before wash day....I do think I might've/will reach my hair goals more quickly if I protective styled more, but I want to enjoy my hair...so if that means taking a little longer...I'm okay with it....


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2011)

@newbeginnings2010 - were you full APL when you changed up the regi? My nape is not full APL yet is why I ask.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> I just went from natural to relaxed again, but even before I wore my hair out just about everyday. I went to clips and buns and whatnot as I got into a longer stretch. My hair is only NL now, so I'm wearing it out everyday.
> 
> My length retention was on par with my growth rate.
> 
> ...



Nothing to add to the thread at the moment but Your Cheeziness threw me off!!!  I didn't know you relaxed! It looks so freaking good in your fotki  But yeah, I digress...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @newbeginnings2010 - were you full APL when you changed up the regi? My nape is not full APL yet is why I ask.


 
divachyk
No, I was just barely there. My first siggy pic is where I said the heck with it and started wearing my hair out. I'm just barely at APL there as well. 

Now, I am a bit heavy-handed with the scissors, which is why I'm not showing much growth progress for a year of growing. I self-trimmed in December. I'm avoiding the scissors for the next year to see how far I can get.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 25, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?* Depends on week but avg 3 times a week.*

How's your length retention? *Excellent retention. I've reached every hair goal in a decent amount of time. I must say prior to reaching BSL, I did alot of bunning because I did not like to way my hair look'd in a braidout. I also probably straigthen my hair more frequently (once a month). Now, I wear more braidouts and straigthen way less. I can enjoy my length without as much heat and straighten just takes too long. *

How often do you use heat? *Now, once a month to blowdry straight. In the past, I use to do the same but I used double heat, blowdry AND flat iron with both on high heat. *

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily? *YES and YES. I also put water on my scalp at least every 3 to 4 days in some capacity.*


----------



## ThickRoot (Apr 25, 2011)

I started protective styling 2 weeks ago cause I keep reading the transition from SL to APL is the hardest hump to get over. Well its only been 2 weeks and I'm bored already (i do updos).

Anyone has a way to get me out of constant protective styling, I'd love to hear about it 


Subscribing...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 25, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Nothing to add to the thread at the moment but @Your Cheeziness threw me off!!!  I didn't know you relaxed! It looks so freaking good in your fotki  But yeah, I digress...


 
LOL, yep I relaxed Friday!


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> Interesting thread ! I'm not relaxed, but I have a question for you guys. I noticed that, for most of you who volunteered the information, that you're past SL already. Did you leave your hair out prior to making APL, MBL, BSL, etc., or not until after you'd reached those lengths? I ask just because it seems like getting past SL is the hardest part. Just curious, and lovely hair all!


 
the shortest my hair has ever been is APL and the only reason for that was because i got it cut.I have always worn my hair out, i like to enjoy my hair....and i also have a big head so i get kinda self-conscious when my hair is in a bun/tied up lol. although i wear my hair out a lot i make sure i take good care of my ends. I get it trimmed after every touchup,fortunately i dont have a scissor happy stylist. however, i tried to go 5-6months without getting my ends trimmed which resulted in uneven&split ends and an unwanted hair cut.now that im about to hit WL i make sure i trim my hair every 3-4 months so the same thing doesnt happen again


----------



## lilpooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't wait till my hair reaches APL, let alone SL. I think that once my hair reaches apl, I will lessen up on protective styles and wear my hair out more freely.


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone with fine hair had success wearing their hair out a lot?


----------



## Shelew (Apr 25, 2011)

What products are you ladies using to moisturize and seal? Does it weigh the hair style down? Just wondering... Was trying to find a combo that still keeps it swinging


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses ladies!  I'm in the Bunning Challenge right now, so I'm fine with heavy protective styling through the end of year.  However, I finally feel that I'm getting some length and I know I'll be itching to wear my hair out more next year! 




Shelew said:


> What products are you ladies using to moisturize and seal? Does it weigh the hair style down? Just wondering... Was trying to find a combo that still keeps it swinging



Ya know I was thinking about this as well.  Since I bun so much, I can be as heavy handed as I want.  When I wear my hair out, I guess I'll have to change.


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> Has anyone with fine hair had success wearing their hair out a lot?


I was wondering about this too. I noticed most of the ladies have thicker looking/more resilient strands. Fine haired women may find it harder. I believe my ends are not resilient- be it wearing them down, tucked away, up or whatever.


----------



## Mische (Apr 25, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> Has anyone with fine hair had success wearing their hair out a lot?


My hair strands are incredibly fine. Some of my shed hairs are so  fine I can barely see them when I hold them up to the light (lookin' for that bulb!).  In turn for wearing my hair down a lot I do tend to dust pretty regularly. I think this helps my fine strands from looking too thin at the ends.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 25, 2011)

Junebug D said:


> Has anyone with fine hair had success wearing their hair out a lot?



I wish!  Just can't do it, but my hair is extremely fine though.  I've learned to love the updos and hair toys.


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 25, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> LOL, yep I relaxed Friday!



OMG, E you're relaxed again?  Your hair looks incredible!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Apr 26, 2011)

Lavendar said:


> OMG, E you're relaxed again?  Your hair looks incredible!



Heeeey, Lav!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great thread op!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 26, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?

Almost 7/7, depending on the weather and my mood. 

How's your length retention?

Peachy keen. 

How often do you use heat?

I rollerset a lot and rarely use heat. 

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?

Yes. Every night before bed then wrap with a silk scarf. 



Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shelew said:


> What products are you ladies using to moisturize and seal? Does it weigh the hair style down? Just wondering... Was trying to find a combo that still keeps it swinging



I use Yes to Cucumber leave-in as a moisturizer and seal with a mix of wheat germ oil, EVOO, and jojoba oil (light on the EVOO). As for weighing it down...it depends on how bone straight my hair is. If it still has a teeny bit of texture, it keeps swinging. If it's bone straight...


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Apr 26, 2011)

I wear my hair out 7/7 days and put it in a clip when I get home. I am currently BSL so my retention is good. I stretch my relaxers to 6 months (still trying to decide if I truly want to transition).

I deep condition weekly and use a leave in.

 I use heat 1x per week after washing (blow dry then flat iron ) with heat protectants. 

I moisturize 2x out of the week and seal 1x per week. one or the other before wrapping my hair at night.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SmileyNY (Apr 26, 2011)

*How many days a week do you wear your hair out? *
Depends. Right after a fresh texlax, I wear my hair out 3-4 days a week for about 2 months. For the remaining two months before my next touch up, I have a considerable amount of new growth. Therefore, I wear my hair out less often to avoid breakage from over manipulating the two different textures.
*
How's your length retention? * 
Pretty good. I got my first texlax in December 2010. I just got my first touch up last weekend on April 23. I gained some thickness and over 2 inches of length 

* How often do you use heat? *
I flat iron twice a year. I'm due for my next length check in June. Once in a while, if I'm in a hurry, I'll use a blow dryer. That rarely happens, though. I also like to sit under a dryer with a plastic cap when setting my henna. I do that about once every other month.

*Do you moisturized and seal your ends daily? * 
Yes & my ends love me for it  I sleep with my hair in 4 large braids and I moisturize and seal my ends every night and that works for me. I can definitely see a difference in my ends.


----------



## Aspire (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends on the weather.  In the spring and fall, my hair can handle the weather.  Winter, its up or bunned, my ends are too fragile for the cold weather and the sweaters I wear to keep warm.  In the summer, I will wear it down only if it is cool enough or if my ends are not brushing up against my skin (I have on a halter or tube top).  I moisturize and seal no less than 2x per day, and relax 1/qtr.  I had wonderful retention till I colored last fall, now I am working on undoing the damage.

Oh . . . I use heat, like almost never.  Airdrying works for me.  If I want curls I just roll it when it is dry.  If I am really bored I MIGHT roller set.  As I get closer to a touch up, I might use my hand dryer on warm or cool, but if I use heat 4x a year, its a lot.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 27, 2011)

I do it about 3-4 days of the week and most often if I have an event. My styles consists of roller/wraps - the night before I wash, I use Alterna Overnight Treatment and on the nights that I don't wash the next morning I use L'Oreal Overnight 

My length retention has been great  - and I don't use any heat, however, if I get my hair relaxed at the salon - I will let them flat iron but that is the only time


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 27, 2011)

Bumping......


----------



## thebelleofelle (Apr 28, 2011)

for all the ladies that we're their hair down a lot, is it straight? && if so, how to do moisturize/seal without messing up your straighter hair??

I'm dying to know


----------



## grow (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for this thread, @sunnieb!

i have had my hair in buns and have been stretching since december of last year, so as soon as i texlax it again (next month!), i plan to wear it out all summer!!!!

i'm gonna have to push myself to bun, but will try to bun 3-4 days a week just so i don't overmanipulate my freshly permed hair, but i DEFINITELY plan to enjoy my new length after this 5 month plus stretch! 

when i wear it down, i moisturize and seal at night when i wrap it.

at times, i have been known to lightly oil again in the morning just to keep it flat and straight, depending on how much moisture it absorbed during the night. 

i have not used heat since november 2009 and want to make at least 2 years before going near a flat iron or blow dryer.

most of the time, (after perming) i can just leave it to air dry with just putting a scarf over the front to keep a smooth hairline.

i love kckt mixed with aloe vera juice and wheat germ oil to moisturize and it's a great detangler, too! 

sealing with jbco helps keep my ends protected.

hhj ladies!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 28, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> for all the ladies that we're their hair down a lot, is it straight? && if so, how to do moisturize/seal without messing up your straighter hair??
> 
> I'm dying to know


 
I use UBH Dew Spray Moisturizer at night before I wrap or pincurl my hair.

This spray is like a light mist that keeps my ends moisturize without weighing my hair down and messing up the style.

Also, I recently purchased pure Argan oil that works great for straight styles as well.


----------



## nickpoopie (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok ladies, I need some ideas on how to wear my relaxed hair.  I currently roller-wrap my hair weekly and wear it down daily but now I'm trying to lose weight.  I'm 5'9 and I weigh 156, only want to lose 10lbs and would like to start running 1 mile every day.  I know that I'll be sweating like crazy and will need to start co-washing at some point during the week so how can I wear my hair.  I can't be rolling my hair and sitting under the dryer for an hour everytime I wash my hair.  I'm thinking that I'll need to co-wash at least every other day.  

What are some of your suggestions?


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 28, 2011)

nickpoopie said:


> Ok ladies, I need some ideas on how to wear my relaxed hair.  I currently roller-wrap my hair weekly and wear it down daily but now I'm trying to lose weight.  I'm 5'9 and I weigh 156, only want to lose 10lbs and would like to start running 1 mile every day.  I know that I'll be sweating like crazy and will need to start co-washing at some point during the week so how can I wear my hair.  I can't be rolling my hair and sitting under the dryer for an hour everytime I wash my hair.  I'm thinking that I'll need to co-wash at least every other day.
> 
> What are some of your suggestions?



I'm having the same dilemma now too... Just started back at the gym... I started rollersetting twice a week but it was too much work.... Now I just wait it out with my dirty hair until wash day cuz I'm afraid of braidouts..

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## nickpoopie (Apr 28, 2011)

blackberry815

I tried that too but couldn't stand the stink of my smelly scalp.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 28, 2011)

i wash Friday or sunday and work out monday wed friday...I can't smell my scalp. I may continue to wash twice a week but its hassle for the most part because I have to rollerset when i wash. so I just bun it til wash day.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 28, 2011)

nickpoopie said:


> Ok ladies, I need some ideas on how to wear my relaxed hair.  I currently roller-wrap my hair weekly and wear it down daily but now I'm trying to lose weight.  I'm 5'9 and I weigh 156, only want to lose 10lbs and would like to start running 1 mile every day.  I know that I'll be sweating like crazy and will need to start co-washing at some point during the week so how can I wear my hair.  I can't be rolling my hair and sitting under the dryer for an hour everytime I wash my hair.  I'm thinking that I'll need to co-wash at least every other day.
> 
> What are some of your suggestions?





blackberry815 said:


> I'm having the same dilemma now too... Just started back at the gym... I started rollersetting twice a week but it was too much work.... Now I just wait it out with my dirty hair until wash day cuz I'm afraid of braidouts..



nickpoopie and blackberry815 - Have you tried airdrying?  Check out my fotki.  I have an album entitled "How I airdry".  It details how I airdry my hair and wear it down the next day.  I think I was on the treadmill around 4x a week back then, so I was always working up a sweat and I would wash/cowash my hair after every workout.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Apr 28, 2011)

I have to wear my hair down for work. I work between 5-6 days a week, so its always down.  I like to put it some weave at the back on my head to protect my hair from rubbing against my clothes and breaking.
My retention has been good so far. I was natural for the past 2 years and just relaxed it again in Feb.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 30, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @nickpoopie and @blackberry815 - Have you tried airdrying? Check out my fotki. I have an album entitled "How I airdry". It details how I airdry my hair and wear it down the next day. I think I was on the treadmill around 4x a week back then, so I was always working up a sweat and I would wash/cowash my hair after every workout.


 

Thanks for the suggestion! I will check it out later


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 30, 2011)

Bumping for more replies!


----------



## Dee_33 (May 13, 2011)

I wear my hair out 7 days a week.  I rollerset once a week and use a satin bonnet at night.  I use headbands during the week and I sometimes do a twist-out, but my hair is out everyday.  My current length is a few inches past SL and almost APL.


----------



## Mona123 (May 13, 2011)

Polls like this used to get me so excited because I felt like I had "permission" to wear my hair out if everyone else was doing it!

However, lately I've resorted to buns on a constant basis and the retention and condition of my hair is so much better. Not crazy about the buns but liking the results. I'm between a rock and a hard place over here!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (May 13, 2011)

I thought I'd answered this thread already....guess not! 

*How many days a week do you wear your hair out?*
I chose 5-6.  I usually am in rollerwraps, braidouts, pincurls, flexirods - some kind of low mani style.  I just came out of a weave and will do wigs from time to time, just depends on my mood.  But when I am wearing my hair out, its usually about 5 days of the week.
*How's your length retention?*
Average.  I definitely retained more length in my sew in than I have any other time of my HHJ.  I'm ok with average retention though and enjoying it whenever I feel like it.
*How often do you use heat?* 
Direct heat - very rarely.  Like 2-3 times per year.
*Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?  *
Yes.  Always.  Without fail.

*Feel free to add any other info.*
For the summer I plan to wear my hair braided beneath different wigs.  I'm being lazy, I want to reach BSL like yesterday, I'll be working out and swimming.  So braids and wigs are the cheapest best option.  I'm anxious to see if my retention improves - although I'll be using a growth aid also.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (May 13, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out? 
I am relaxed so I  try wear my hair out 5-6 days a week for about 2 months. On the weekends I don't go many places so i usually keep it wrapped up or in a bun when I do go out. 

How's your length retention? 
Decent. After taking out my weave and getting a fresh relaxer with a god cut I have seen alot of improvement. My hair did start to break around the edges because of slacking on my reggie. But it back to normal and moistuized.

How often do you use heat? 
Only when my hair needs to be bumped but I have a flat iron that has a temp setting. So I use the lowest setting.

Do you moisturized and seal your ends daily? 
yes, it is a must and plus my scalp loves to drink all the oils. But my end i regularly moisturize 2X a day and seal them 1X a day


----------



## Napp (May 13, 2011)

Nice thread! There should be a loose hair/non protective style challenge/support group.


----------



## sunnieb (May 13, 2011)

Napp said:


> Nice thread! *There should be a loose hair/non protective style challenge/support group*.



Napp - that's a great idea!  I can't start it though.  I'm in the bunning challenge until December 31.


----------



## Napp (May 14, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Napp - that's a great idea!  I can't start it though.  I'm in the bunning challenge until December 31.



i would start it but i hate being tied down to challenges


----------



## kupenda (May 15, 2011)

How often?
I wear my out everyday. It's been that way since at least may of last year.
Length retention?
It's been great. It still surprises me. Although it also makes me wonder how other people who were growing their hair before me are at the same length they were two years ago...
Heat usage?
Ok...don't shoot me but, I was going to the Dominicans twice a month every month from October until maybe march or April. I never needed to bump ends cuz I wasn't concerned about them.
M/s? 
I am slightly addicted to moisturizing and sealing my ends. To the point that I bought a travel size ORS olive oil lotion and a sample of proclaims Argan oil to keep in my purse. I stored them in a plastic baggy and would pull it out whenever I got bored or felt that my ends were crispy. I wanted a little more swang so sometimes I was a lil heavier with the m/s. I try to do it twice a day at the most now. To prevent being overmoisturized. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF...I'm addicted!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump.......


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to wear my hair out daily but I have a serious case of hairorexia right now and don't feel like my hair (at APL) is long enough to be worn out...crazy I know


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 15, 2011)

i wear my hair down for about 3 days after my wash and set and after that it goes up...but lately i've been feeling like buns are putting too much strain on the mid strands.... I feel like for my fine hair i have to keep it real loose when doing updos or buns. i stopped using ponytail holders and only use pins but now im thinking that the pins also can cause strain where i pin the hair in..I might just stop wearing it in buns all together and just keep it moisturized and wear it down daily to avoid bun breakage or any tension on my scalp 

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a great thread! I recently decided tha I will be wearing my hair out atleast 5 days a week. I think I care for my hair better when I see it. Don't know if that makes much sense, but if I'm not hiding it I can better monitor it and see if there are any issues that need correcting. I have been hiding my hair and I guess not taking care of it the way I should so somehow I ended up with some really ragged ends and just last week I cut my hair back from grazing bsb to approaching apl  I ended up cutting about 3 inches at least!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 23, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> ...or almost daily.  I would like to know a few things from the relaxed ladies who wear their hair out most of the time:
> 
> How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
> How's your length retention?
> ...



-4-5 out of 7 days
-Very good retention I don't have too much breakage or issues outside of my pcos I went from apl to mbl last year with my hair out all the time.  ( I'm bsl now, I cut my hair into one length) I only bun when I can't be bothered getting it together. I know people have different hair but in a year you can make strides....
-I used heat when I get a doobie and rarely use my flat iron
-I don't moisturize every day but I need to b/c my hair is color treated

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2011)

Since co washing regularly I find that I've been wearing my hair out a little more...so far retention has been good.  I like co washing thus increased moisture and no heat make wearing your hair out easier.  I still can't get over the fact that I have no interest in my blow dryer, curling iron and flat iron anymore....wonders never cease!!


----------



## Softerlove (Aug 31, 2011)

Just thought i would update since I've posted initially months ago.  I still wear my hair out daily in flexi rod set, but I'm switching it up with high buns.  I' m studying for my boards at the library, so I'm trying to look the part!  This was what my hair looked like daily, pics from my trip to florida two wks ago.

I blurred out my head band to protect is identity!  Lol!

The bun is from today

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## c*c*chic* (Sep 2, 2011)

Softerlove 
I Love your bun!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 20, 2011)

Bump bump bump

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 20, 2011)

I wear my hair out daily. If I'm around the house, I usually wear a bun to keep my ends protected.

I don't have a problem retaining length...I'm currently at WL.

I use heat, at least, twice a month. I try to alternate using heat one week and heat-free the next.  When I don't use heat, my hair is dry and sheds more. I also use products with thermal protection.

Yes, I moisturize and seal my ends daily.


----------



## Napp (Sep 21, 2011)

PinkPearls

what heat protectant do you use? also when you use heat what do you do?

i am thinking of doing something similar (alternating heat and non heat weekly)because i like wearing my hair loose and straight but my hair cannot take weekly heat usage. and i cant stretch my straightened hair like i used to.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Sep 21, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
once the day after i wash and flat iron 

How's your length retention?
I would say not the best as im trying to grow it, my hair has been at the same length for a year or so because my ends split and i have to get them trimmed off

How often do you use heat?
once a week

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?
every night before bed


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> PinkPearls
> 
> what heat protectant do you use? also when you use heat what do you do?
> 
> i am thinking of doing something similar (alternating heat and non heat weekly)because i like wearing my hair loose and straight but my hair cannot take weekly heat usage. and i cant stretch my straightened hair like i used to.



I use Chi Silk Infusion and Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide. If I'm past 10 weeks post, I usually combine the two products. I use a leave-in with thermal protection, apply a serum to decrease the volume, air dry (I only blow dry, on cool, if my hair is still damp the next morning), apply my heat protectant, and flat iron on 300 degrees.




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2011)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out? I wear my hair out 7 days per week. I'm growing out an earlength tapered bob, so I don't have much hair to work with. My favorite style is a roller set using cold wave rods. This usually lasts 3-4 days. I do this twice a week. Gosh, I can't wait until the hair on my nape fully grows in. I'm really limited with hairstyles and I don't do wigs/weaves.

How's your length retention? So far so good. I started my hhj back in February, so I'm still learning and trying different things. I managed to grow a little over 1.5 inches in the last 14 weeks since previous relaxer. 

How often do you use heat? Every 2 weeks I blow dry and flat iron my hair.

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily? Most def. I do it morning and evening. I use Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk and Wild Growth oil. I also use wheat germ oil and castor oil twice a week. 

I forgot to mention I don't let my stylist relax my hair bone straight and I get a rinse every 7 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 16, 2011)

Bumping...


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 7, 2011)

bumping for more responses.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 11, 2011)

Bumping.....


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 11, 2011)

i wear my hair out daily.  low manipulation and using very little heat is the key for me.
i currently wear roller sets in various sizes.  i prefer the curly look.  i using just wear it like that, allowing the curls to fall.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jan 30, 2012)

Quick question. Slap me ladies if yall already answered this.

When and if u moisturize and seal, do you do it and then wrap you hair at night? if no what do u do? Does m&s'ing you ends mess up the bump?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2012)

LoveBeautyKisses said:
			
		

> Quick question. Slap me ladies if yall already answered this.
> 
> When and if u moisturize and seal, do you do it and then wrap you hair at night? if no what do u do? Does m&s'ing you ends mess up the bump?


LoveBeautyKisses - I m&s and either ponytail baggy or cross wrap. I rarely traditional wrap. When I did, it didn't impact my bumped ends if that's the bump you are referring to. But then again, I usually wear my ends fairly straight without much curl pattern.


----------



## Mische (Jan 30, 2012)

Relaxer pics in the next couple days... 

@LoveBeautyKisses After I moisturize and seal I either 1) cross wrap if I'm trying to wear my hair straight--like right now 'cause I just relaxed... 2) Do two twists or braids on either side of my head or 3) Pin curls


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 3, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## LexaKing (Mar 3, 2012)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?

~Around 2 to 3, if im not going anywhere I just leaved it wrapped up in my scarf.
 How's your length retention?

~Pretty good, M&S helps SO much... I also wrap EVERY night!
 How often do you use heat?

~Once a week, it was twice a week before but since I've cut down to once my hair has been so much shiner and healthier. Plus I use a great heat protectant.
 Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?

~Yes, sometimes twice a day depending upon how my hair feels. Normally if I wear my hair down I M&S twice that day because having your ends out and rubbing on clothes dries them out.


----------



## HighAspirations (Mar 3, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> LoveBeautyKisses - I m&s and either ponytail baggy or cross wrap. I rarely traditional wrap. When I did, it didn't impact my bumped ends if that's the bump you are referring to. But then again, I usually wear my ends fairly straight without much curl pattern.



What's cross wrap?


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Mar 3, 2012)

HighAspirations its when you wrap side of your head going one side and the other side going the other heres a link

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...b2uFWSWLzpksSGEJw&sig2=0OD3eE3FUjzC04s5Wkj3Zw


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2012)

Nix08 - remember this thread?

Since I finally hit BSL, I wear my hair out almost daily.  I don't have any splits.  I may go back to bunning soon, but I'm enjoying whipping my hurr everyday!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2012)

You're such a good woman @sunnieb Off to do some reading and probably take down my bun and whip it

ETA: I posted in this thread like 4 times and didn't remember it  Must be age or something....Thanks for the bump sunnieb it certainly helped to read through it again  I'll be whipping that hair


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 30, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## Voicediva (May 29, 2012)

Great question.  I'd like to hear responses to this.  How do you get past the SL hurdle?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2012)

Voicediva said:


> Great question.  I'd like to hear responses to this.  How do you get past the SL hurdle?



Hi and welcome!  i am working on getting over that hurdle now.  i am past SL, headed towards APL.  the best way to get past SL it to protect those ends like nobody's business and moisturize your ends.  dust at least once a month depending on your growth or just do a quick search and destroy for thin/split ends.  the key is not so much growth, but retention.


----------



## Britt (May 29, 2012)

I don't usually wear my hair out daily unless it's cut in a bob and/or freshly relaxed. I've never had any issues w/my hair from wearing it out daily. I know tons of relaxed heads w/ beautiful hair that wear their out most of the times and they have no issues with retention. My friend has thick, heavy mbl relaxed hair and wears her hair out all the darn time. It's a habit for her. She gets it washed and deep conditioned every 2 wks w/ a rollerset and maybe blow the roots. That's it.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2012)

Bumping.....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 12, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Since I finally hit BSL, I wear my hair out almost daily.  I don't have any splits.  I may go back to bunning soon, but I'm enjoying whipping my hurr everyday!



I found a split hair this week and I'm mad. 

I know, I know - finding one split hair after wearing my hair out for a year isn't the end of the world, but I'm definitely going back to bunning a few times a week.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 12, 2013)

I wore my hair out for the last 3 days. My poor ends were devastated. I think they went into shock from being used to daily wigs LOL. Just did a nice DC but I'm sorry but I gotta go back under my wigs, at least for another 2 weeks straight.


----------



## Mona123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just experimented with wearing wigs and buns opposed to wearing my hair out over the past couple of months. When I went in for my next touch up, my stylist was amazed by how blunt my ends were. She had to do very little trimming. I love to wear my hair out so this was a major disappointment, but at the same time, I'm motivated to hide my hair more. So for now, I'm aiming for no more than 1x/week of having my hair out.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 10, 2013)

Bumping......


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 10, 2013)

I still wear my hair out cuz its still relatively short in front and past SL in back. I still have layers from when I used to go to the salon so my hair styles nicely w/o much effort. I wear it like my avatar using pin curls to get the big fluffy curl that  doesn't touch my neck at all.

 I have been avoiding heat for a couple months now and my hair seems thicker and stronger but I have a pretty bad case of split ends. I ordered the split ender to save my length so waiting for it to come.  Until then, moisturizing with AVG seals the splits so they are undetectable.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly, please provide a review of the split ender once you receive and use it.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2013)

jgirl3 - here's a good read for you!


----------



## neonbright (Dec 7, 2013)

I wrap at night and comb it down in the morning.  Sometimes I wear it in a ponytail, but primary down from a wrap.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 7, 2013)

i stay with curls so less manipulation


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2014)

Who else wears their hair out daily?


----------



## twolala (Apr 11, 2014)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
2-3 out of 7 days..starting to get too hot for hair all on my neck so for right now I wear it in ponytails and buns

How's your length retention?
It's great! I see growth everytime I get it washed 

How often do you use heat?
once a month when I get a blowout or deep condition

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?
yes..every other night before I wrap my hair and go to sleep


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2014)

twolala - Love your hair!


----------



## twolala (Apr 12, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @twolala - Love your hair!


 Thanks!


----------



## EmilyWilde (May 20, 2014)

*How many days a week do you wear your hair out?*
6-7. I put it in a ponytail when I exercise, but otherwise I let it be free lol.

*How's your length retention?*
Great.

*How often do you use heat?*
Once every two weeks.

*Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?*
No. When I  wash my hair, I mix coconut + olive oil into my conditioner and let it sit on my head for 2-3 hours. This usually keeps my hair moisturized during the time I wear heat styles. With this method I rarely have to apply moisture to my hair during the two weeks I wear my hair straight.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 22, 2015)

Bumping since I'm getting tired of buns.


----------



## grow (Nov 27, 2015)

How many days a week do you wear your hair out?
Immediately after my perm/texlax, 7 days a week. I have decided to enjoy my hair while on this hhj
Once it starts to get nappy at the roots, a little less, maybe 3-5 days out, 2-4 days in a banana clip.

How's your length retention?
Great, my hair is now growing more than ever before! I have fine hair, so bunning, pinning and manipulation are no good for me. It worked when I was at the beginning and had NL hair, but as my hair has grown, it's responding better to wash and go styles. I'm currently somewhere between APL and BSB.

How often do you use heat?
I don't remember the last time I used heat......maybe a year ago or more.

Do you moisturize and seal your ends daily?
No way. My hair is way too fine for that and so far, I haven't found anything light enough for it.
But I find that in keeping my hair hydrated by drinking lots of water and washing/ayurveda treatments 2-3 times a week, my hair stays so soft, manageable and detangled that I really don't feel a need to m&s regularly.


----------

